# December 7th event postponed until March, 2014



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a call from the folks who organize the Cars and Coffee event in Scottsdale. Apparently, the contact person with whom I had been in corresponding was NOT the person authorized to make decisions on their end regarding our participation in this event. So unfortunately, the CATOC event will not happen because of the misunderstanding.

The good news is that the two gentlemen to whom I spoke were understanding of the dilemma and offered the opportunity for discussion regarding our possible participation in their large annual event in March. There are a lot of details to discuss, and those discussions will begin after the first of the year.

I am posting this for any and all of you who were thinking of coming out specifically for a car audio contest, please know that a last minute change had to be made to maintain the integrity and the core value of Cars and Coffee. Candidly, they were caught off guard, and their call to me caught me by surprise. The bottom line is that I have the utmost respect for Cars and Coffee and I am not going to do anything to compromise a potentially very good relationship with them.


----------

